# How to introduce a miniature donkey to our Nigerians?



## designer43 (Jul 29, 2014)

We have had our six Nigerian Dwarves for 3+ years. They all get along as well as goats can. They have their cranky days, but 98% of the time it's a mutual love-fest. My wife has wanted one for longer than we have had the goats.

Today we bought a neutered miniature donkey on Craigslist. The poor donkey is terrified of their horses and longhorns. They say he just stands by the gate all day. He gets here in three days.

We have an area adjacent to the goats where the chickens graze, but no shelter. Would it be safe to put him in with the Nigerians after a few hours? The donkey is about the same size as the biggest goat. 

Anybody have advice on introducing a three year old donkey to Nigerians?


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 29, 2014)

So much will depend on the temperaments of the animals involved...I would put the donkey in the adjacent pen and just keep a close eye on everybody. If they seem to be okay after a few to several hours, I would open the gate and let them introduce themselves at their pace, just supervising from the sidelines. 
I would recommend rigging up some sort of shelter, just in case they don't integrate right away. Better to have a backup plan and not need it, than need it and not have it.
Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 29, 2014)

i would also put him in the adjacent pen and give them a several hours or a day or two to get acquainted .  small tho that donkey is their hooves can be powerful weapons to say nothing of their clamp down and throw a goat teeth.  better safe than sorry.  and yes a back up plan is a good thing.  as for shelter, yes it would be good especially shade from the summer heat but donkeys don't think they melt in the rain like goats to.  let us know what happens.  good luck


----------



## MsDeb (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow!  I'm still trying to figure out how to integrate goats.  Best of luck wishes to you. And please post a picture of him when you get him.


----------



## designer43 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm amazed at how our 3 yo gelding mini has joined the herd of six goats. He was in an adjacent yard for about a week when we let some of the goats in with him. For the most part he mostly ignored them. Later we would leave the gate open and the goats went in with him.

The fence is gone, and donkey thinks he is a goat.
They are still trying to learn the other's play. The goats can't figure out why he doesn't like to head but, and donkey can't understand why the goats hate to be chased.

They all jockey for position when the treats are offered.

I think he will be a great guardian. My wife saw him stomping and some dark critter ran away, but since it was dark, couldn't tell what it was.
We're really glad we got Biscuit.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 28, 2014)

What a great update! I had to smile at the way you said "and donkey thinks he's a goat" 

Oh and  (a month late, but better late than never they say )


----------



## goatboy1973 (Aug 31, 2014)

Great story! Congrats on your mini-donkey. We just got a mini-mule and the goats have never seen an equine before. The mini-mule has seen and been with goats though. Our dilemma is the intro between the mini-mule and our guardian llama. The llama spit at the mini-mule across the fence and she seems intimidated by the llama. We intend to introduce the llama and mule Thursday when we take our meat bucks to the market. Continued luck with your introduction. BTW, ,!


----------

